# Shooting Tex Lights Over The Crono



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been shooting Tex's light tubes for awhile now and I am really impressed with the easy pull and speed you can get. In the video I am pulling semi butterfly about 44 inches. The tubes pull 8.5 pounds at 44 inchs with my scales. I shoot 3/8 steel anything smaller is hard for me to handle. This set is 7 inches long so I am pulling a little over 600%.. The set I just replaced lasted about 550 shots I lost count but that is a pretty good estimate. I was surprised they lasted that long I have had a couple of sets that didn't last very well. The cold effects them a lot. I took a set with me to CO and early in the morning when it was 45 degrees you could tell how the cold effected them.
If you want an easy pull target set you can't go wrong with these tubes. Pepsi cans don't stand a chance against them.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Wingshooter for a very nice video. I am still amazed myself how well these very light tubes shoot. -- Tex


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

215fps! Not bad. Love those tubes all day long.


----------

